

Privacy preserving P2P data sharing - larelli
http://www.oneswarm.org

======
rb2k_
I used it a few years ago when it first came up. The concept is great. I'm not
sure about the idea of attaching it to Azureus when most of the network
protocol seems to be new-ish.

The choice of using Java also for the "community server" will probably keep a
lot of people from using it. PHP would allow for a wider adoption especially
since the community server doesn't to all that much...

